# Trap dye and wax



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

do i need trap dye for trapping coyotes and raccoon and if so were can i get trap dye and wax.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I have always used this. A lot of guys will say they don't like it for canines because you mix it with gasoline to apply, but if you're getting ready for next year, the smell will haave disappeared by then.









Andy Stoes Speed Dip Quart Black or Brown


Andy Stoes Speed Dip Quart Black or Brown Andy Stoe's Speed Dip has been formulated to put a protective film on any steel trap. This protective film puts a hard protective coat on the trap to keep it from rusting. Depending on humidity the dip will dry in 2 - 3 days. It is suggested that you do...



www.lenonlures.com


----------



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I have always used this. A lot of guys will say they don't like it for canines because you mix it with gasoline to apply, but if you're getting ready for next year, the smell will haave disappeared by then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok my yotes are very skittish


----------



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

And another question I just thought of is do you need trap wax?


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

F&T trading post has everything you need. Alpena based. Good website quick shipping.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

You dont need to buy dye if you have access to some young maple trees. Just peel enough bark from them to make a layer in the bottom of the pan and boil your traps in it. Then wax them too.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

We always used black walnut and wax.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

I've used black walnuts for dying when I was trapping, after cleaning the traps, dye, wax.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I always used Staghorn Sumack seeds after they had dried out. I generally picked them in the late fall for the next year. All I ever used for wax was paraffin bars that are used to seal jars of jam melted on top of the dye.


----------

